# C. W. Merchant Lockport Glass



## Mayhem (Jun 28, 2021)

My collection of C. W. Merchant Lockport Glass...


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 28, 2021)

Sigh……. 

Those are beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## klaatu (Jun 29, 2021)

Very nice grouping. Always liked those bottles. Dug an open pontiled one many years ago.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 29, 2021)

When I was a kid in New Hampshire, I was lucky enough to dig a pontiled example.  I remember it clearly to this day and still have the bottle...digging in poor areas of Northern New Hampshire wasn't too productive but that was a good day.  Love these bottles.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 29, 2021)

*I am fond of my examples:



 





*


----------



## sandchip (Jul 11, 2021)

That's a fine grouping, Mayhem.  Here's my only.


----------

